# Donation fee



## Spicecat (Dec 30, 2015)

we are currently on the waiting list for a suitable cat and have been advised they work on a donation basis.
Any suggestions on what this should be - if it's a kitten it would be in my adoption agreement to have cat spayed/neutered .

Curious what would be a suitable donation


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Waiting list ? Where. Most reputable rescue centres I have seen have a set fee. 

Yes for obvious reasons they would have an agreement for neutering


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I believe an adoption fee from a rescue is set as @Cookieandme says. It's usually £60 plus depending on whether a kitten has been neutered or not. Cats and kittens are usually chipped but not always vaccinated as many rescues rehome at 8 weeks.
Out of interest what waiting list are you on?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ask around what adoption fee local rescues charge and offer as much as you can, close to that amount.

Any money you give will be put to good use


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have seen rescues which work on a donation based adoption fee rather than a set amount so I don't think it is so unusual. I guess it is their way of trying to make a new cat/kitten affordable for new owners.
I would research and see what other rescues in the area are 'charging' and give a similar amount.
There are of course a lot of expenses involved in bringing a new cat in to the household, the neutering fee being one of those. Most of us agree that whatever the expense, it is the most rewarding thing we ever spend our money on.
My suggestion would be that you perhaps think of offering some kind of ongoing support for the rescue.....many have a newsletter or similar that you can sign up to for a small ongoing fee. You might find your self donating food or other items through the year to support the work the rescue does, and I like to mark birthdays ( or gotcha days) or Christmas with a monetary donation which I hope will go towards other cats in rescue getting happy lifelong homes.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Oriental and Siamese rescues tend to ask for a 'donation' towards the expenses inevitably incurred in the process of rehoming cats. They will suggest a minimum but hope the new owner will give much more. Obviously there will be exceptions. A cat who needs continuing medication may be homed with an undertaking from the rescue to help with the costs instead. Similarly with problem cats (old or with behavioural issues) a donation may not be requested.

Even when I had any of my cats returned to me, I asked anybody taking them on to donate to one of the rescue organisations. Rescue is very expensive. If you look at the thread 'Oriental classic tabby in East Sussex' you will see that Harry needed a dental. The vet gave a special price but it still cost over £260. Our club has recently rescued three cats who were left in a house. I expect the final bill to top £550. You have to sell an awful lot of knitted mice to recoup that sort of money so I think that those who benefit from the work rescues do should give as much as they can afford.

Edit. Called poor Harry by the wrong name!


----------



## Spicecat (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses- we completed the application form and due a home check soon.
Then they will contact us when a suitable cat arrives.

I use to volunteer for a rescue centre but don't recall it being done on donations - apparently it's so they don't penalise those without big money to adopt.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

In that case I'd make sure your donation covers all costs related to vaccinations, microchipping, neutering etc etc then add on top as much as you can afford


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Have you checked their website. A lot of rescues make a suggestion or talk about what a donation may be


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think charities are allowed to "sell" animals so they call it a donation. Some years ago, you could give what you like but nowadays most have a set amount to cover the cost of vaccinating, microchipping, neutering and general costs while in their care which mostly are a lot more than what they ask as donation. I paid £70 for each of my cats.


----------

